# where do black belts get their knoledge?



## thepanjr (Mar 19, 2005)

Do black belts get their knowledge from their sensei or a book or a website or a novel or shakephere book. I don't know where but they know a lot. Oh ya what would be a good book to read about karate. a book that doesnt have techniques but stories. any style that has a book og stories. I like books but nvr read a book with karate stories.Oh ya if u werent a black belt would u have knoledge like that or lower.


----------



## SenseiBear (Mar 19, 2005)

are you for real?  from their teachers.  supplemented by reading and research, etc.

books w/ MA "stories":

"Zen in the Martial Arts" by Joe Hyams
"Karate-do, My Way of Life" by Gichin Funakoshi

there are certainly others, but here is a start.


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2005)

ALL of the above over the course of many years...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2005)

Pan, just living life and going through the rough spots life deals you is an education in itself.  As you continue to grow, you will encounter many people with different backgrounds to whom terrible things have happened ... or not ... and they all come at living with a different skill set, emotionally and mentally speaking.  It's really quite interesting.

 Black belts come to their knowledge from their senseis, from working hard even when they don't want to or don't feel like it, never giving up even when every reason says they should, reflecting rather than giving in to temper or lust, many, many things.

 You have a long way to go, if you don't mind my saying.  I would go to the public library, get a card (if you haven't already got one), and run a search on martial arts stories.  You'd be surprised how many there are.  Read them all - even if they seem like they might be stupid.  It's important to expose yourself to the good stuff and the bad stuff so that one day you will come to know the difference.

 Good luck.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 19, 2005)

Actually guys I got the book of martial arts knowledge that you all are looking for.  I have it on a island.  Once a year hold a tournament to see who can be fit to start the search for my island. 

  You will face challenges-The Monkey King, the Gypsey (Party)King, the Leopard.
  On the way you will get to talk to the guy from "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly".
  Phrases to start thinking on, "You cannot step on the same piece of water twice", and "If you tie two birds together, allthough there are 4 wings they cannot fly".
It will take one willing to break the "Chains of Tradition" or a former soap opera star (whichever looks better in the loincloth)


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

Why am i getting red points for this post. was this a bad question to ask


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 22, 2005)

Probably because you are 14, and most of us are adults.  Haven't you already figured out that you get knowledge everywhere? You get knowledge first from parents, school, dojang, church, relatives, friends, books, videos, library, internet, newspapers, radio, TV.  Black belts study their art to get the specific knowledge of their art.  Many have more than one black belt so their studies have gone beyond.  Just think about your question/new threads, whether they are something you already know and whether it would be something adults want to discuss with you.  We are willing to answer your questions and help but you need to read alot and think about what you ask.   TW


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 22, 2005)

For what it is worth, I think that maybe some people around here need to show this young fella a bit of tolerance, I personally don't see that the question in itself is particularly bad, not eloquent perhaps, but I don't think he needs toasting for it.
 I for one think that sometimes it is just good to communicate with other martial artists, regardless of age or background, because it is something we all have in common.:soapbox:

 Now that I have done ranting...
 It has been my experience that most black belts I have met have been taught by an instructor, and have, as necessary or desired, supplemented their training with books and videos.
 I for one am not a black belt but I study both with instructors, and in the comfort of my own home.
 Best wishes Panjr, and try to keep your innocence as long as you can.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm sorry I was just ribbing a little. 

Knowledge in the martial arts comes from learning and from experience


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2005)

Kai
 good because I (the Leopard) did't know I was to be involved 


Knowledge comes from many places.  Your instructor(s) give you thoughts and ideas to work on. Your class mates help you develop your understanding . Over the course of years you see the same thing  differently as your mind and body grow in the arts. Practice helps develop what you have been shown and practice helps you find a better understanding of the "why am I doing it this way"


----------



## searcher (Mar 30, 2005)

Time, training and a bunch of perseverance. Keep your eyes, ears, heart, and mind open. Never think you can't learn something from everyone, because you can. You will gain alot of knowledge from your own experience, but listen to the ones who have already been there. The one final ingrediant is patience, with others and yourself.


----------



## Adept (Mar 31, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> On the way you will get to talk to the guy from "The Good, The Bad and the Ugly".


 Ooh, which one?


----------



## chinto (May 27, 2007)

thepanjr said:


> Do black belts get their knowledge from their sensei or a book or a website or a novel or shakephere book. I don't know where but they know a lot. Oh ya what would be a good book to read about karate. a book that doesnt have techniques but stories. any style that has a book og stories. I like books but nvr read a book with karate stories.Oh ya if u werent a black belt would u have knoledge like that or lower.


 

obvously from training and their sensei's telling them some of the historys, reading books like  "Okinawan Karate" by mark bishop, and other books.  I would sugest the book I stated earler if you are training in an okinawan style. if its a japanese style or something, your on your own I guess.


----------



## stickarts (May 28, 2007)

I have learned from my parents, my good teachers and bad teachers, my students, from books, tapes and seminars, my supporters and my critics, my peers, and especially from the most difficult challenges in my life that I have had to overcome and get back on my feet again.
There are many teachers in life if you have a students mind and are willing to learn the lessons being taught.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 28, 2007)

thepanjr said:


> Do black belts get their knowledge from their sensei or a book or a website or a novel or shakephere book. I don't know where but they know a lot.


 


thepanjr said:


> Why am i getting red points for this post. was this a bad question to ask


 
I think it is a shame that anyone would give negative rep for asking a question.  It's bad enough that people feel the need to do this when they disagree with an answer to a question (hey, just state your opposing position).  There is nothing wrong with asking the question.  If you want to know something - - ask!  It's the way we let others know what we want to learn, and then they can help us find the answers - - which is kind of an answer to the original question. :ultracool

Even though this is an old thread revived, I see that the original poster is still a member here at MT.  I wonder if he is a Black Belt now, and how his thoughts on this question might have changed over the past couple of years.  Could be interesting!

My answer is that Black Belts learn like everyone else - - from experience. (<< period)  Experience is not only the best teacher, it is the only one.  The experience can be yours, or someone else's.  We experience life, and the universe around us by using our five common senses, so keep them sharp and alert.

Trial and error, and personal experiences alone can be painful, and very time consuming, thus it is wise to learn from those who have gone before you.  You can gain knowledge of other's experiences by doing research, reading books, watching movies and videos, and listening to (not so much talking to, but listening to) others who have more experience.  The most successful and reliable method of gaining the experience of others is through one on one instruction with a qualified teacher on the subject of interest.  The more "connected" that teacher is to an up-line of experienced Masters will help to ensure that you are not just getting one person's personal beliefs, but a tried and true curriculum of Martial Art education.

I hope others who read this thread are not hesitant to ask questions, and don't be concerned about those "red marks" in the reputation list.  Consider the source, since anyone of any knowledge (or lack thereof) can give out negative rep.  Same as it is in life - - ignore the negative people, and keep on being positive!  Value education, use multiple resources, and seek out wisdom from those who display it in their everyday life!  In the Martial Art, I suggest finding a good, qualified instructor, and building a life-long relationship with that person as their student.

Good luck to all who seek knowledge! 

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2007)

It's a couple of years down the line but I think that's about as good an answer as the initial question could be given :tup:.

*thepanjr*, I hope that the initial 'bad' response you got hasn't put you off taking part here at MT?  I know I should have a quick search of your post histry to find that out but I'd be happier to see a response from you in person ...


----------

